# Bud, anything new on the horizon?



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Just wondering what is going on in 'Da-mind-O-Bud.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I think we may see some new bodies soon - a COT maybe..
Word on the street - we may see a factory built SC-18 V2 M -- that's right, a car pre-built by the world champ....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro_Racer said:


> I think we may see some new bodies soon - a COT maybe..
> Word on the street - we may see a factory built SC-18 V2 M -- that's right, a car pre-built by the world champ....


That car will only be sold on ebay!!! For big $$.
2 New bodies coming COT and a sports racer like a 1/12th style. The new mid motor kit with all the goodies but less motor. Hope to have all by mid sept or beggining of Oct.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> That car will only be sold on ebay!!! For big $$.
> 2 New bodies coming COT and a sports racer like a 1/12th style. The new mid motor kit with all the goodies but less motor. Hope to have all by mid sept or beggining of Oct.


What goodies??


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

#325 plates, ball diff and tierods.


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

dont u want to go off-road at all bud??


----------



## MINIFREAK (Sep 3, 2007)

*new 1/12 style body*



BudBartos said:


> That car will only be sold on ebay!!! For big $$.
> 2 New bodies coming COT and a sports racer like a 1/12th style. The new mid motor kit with all the goodies but less motor. Hope to have all by mid sept or beggining of Oct.


Bud, Do you still plan on coming out with a 1/12 scale style body? That would sure be cool if you did.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

No Not at this time.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i like the idea of the pro car so to speak makes it nice to be able to have everything in one kit you need


----------

